# What's a good plant?



## hlfelipe (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm just wondering, what's a good plant to put it on a drywood?
My thank is a guppy tank. =)
Thank you. =)


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Anubias sp.
Java Moss (or Pheonix, Flame, Taiwan, Christmas, Stringy... etc Mosses)
Java Fern 

All of these do well in lower light conditions.


----------



## hlfelipe (Mar 4, 2011)

Will Hayward said:


> Anubias sp.
> Java Moss (or Pheonix, Flame, Taiwan, Christmas, Stringy... etc Mosses)
> Java Fern
> 
> All of these do well in lower light conditions.


Thank you for takin the time to answer. Just another question.
What can i use to make my plants healthier and to look green n nice?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Green plants come in a multitude of green hues and intensities, so choosing various plants that are light, med and dark green shades will have a good layer effect in a planted tank, especially one that is filled with predominately green plants. Avoids having the tank look like a wall of green.

Secondly, lightbulbs have a colour spectrum measured in Kelvin. Certain bulbs give off a glow of a particular colour, and thus your eyes may perceive the 'green' coloured light bouncing off the green plant differently under different bulbs.

Beyond that, if your plants are pale and sickly, it may take some troubleshooting to find what resources they are lacking. A plant that is pale yellow may need iron or something, a plant with hols in the leaves may need potassium, etc. Using some root tab fertilisers for plants in the substrate is easy and benificial. Adding a DIY Yeast+Sugar CO2 reactor to a small planted tank will also offer the plants essential co2, allowing them to grow faster, denser, and more vibrant.

There's no end to what some people do in their planted tanks. They can be done very simple but still healthy, or very hands-on complicated systems with fast growth and nutrient uptake, but have some risk of problems due to equipment failure or mis-measured-dosing/mis-measured testing.


----------



## hlfelipe (Mar 4, 2011)

thank you for all the info. =)
I guess Im gonna try to do a planted tank hehe


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

anubias are great starters, not demanding, and can survivor almost any condition, and they dont even require gravel. they just cost more than most plants. but if you want your guppies to breed with a higher success rate. you might want to try something with more cover; moss, ferns=roots, cabombas, rotala, micro chainswords. and thats only some that i could think of, there are many more.
-best of luck!


----------

